# Essential Oils for Acne prone Skin



## sarahjane (Sep 13, 2007)

I originally posted this question in the soap forum.  oops.  I have a facial melt and pour soap base and would like to add essential oils to it for my acne prone skin.  Any suggestions?  I was thinking lavender and rosewood.  I am quite new to EO's and was wondering if there was a better blend.  Any suggestions would be most helpful!  Thanks!


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 13, 2007)

I make one with french green clay and tea tree oil. I also make another with calendula and camomile and white kaolin clay


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 13, 2007)

thank you so much!


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 17, 2007)

no problem


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 17, 2007)

Rosewood is better for mature skin. I would go with lavender, chamomile geranium, cedarwood, tea-tree and/or myrrh.

Irena


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you so much!  I love myrrh...


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 17, 2007)

You're welcome!

Irena


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 10, 2007)

Tea tree oil is great for healing breakouts.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've been told that citrus oils help with acne.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 11, 2007)

sunflwrgrl7 said:
			
		

> I've been told that citrus oils help with acne.



You can use them at night, but not during the day. Your skin can become sensitized from the citrus oils and may cause severe sun damage.

Irena


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 13, 2007)

Irena you're absolutely right, only use at night (sorry, should have included that in my post I musta been too tired) and always use a face cream with SPF the next day.  Actually I think it's anything that might contain large amounts of vitamin C you need to be careful with, but it does have nice skin-clearing properties if used correctly.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Nov 14, 2007)

I make an oatmeal tea tree oil soap that is great on my oily breakout prone skin.  Even my husband uses it on his sensitive (redhead!) skin, although he whines about the 'flakies' of oatmeal in it! :roll: 

I use 2 1/4tbsp of tea tree oil in a 4 lb batch of soap (and approx 1/4 cup of finely ground oatmeal) and it smells great and works wonderful!


----------



## brylle (Dec 4, 2007)

Chamomile and lavender is a good combo!


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 31, 2007)

Personally I find Lemon & Lavender to work.


----------



## essentialoils (Jan 22, 2010)

There are several oils that specifically address acne concerns. Geranium, rosemary, lavender and cedarwood are great for regulating and balancing oily skin. Bergamot and lemon are good for antibacterial cleansing and spot treatments. Peppermint, tea tree oil and calendula have great antiseptic and healing properties. Acne-prone or oily skin can also benefit from lightweight oils such as jojoba, almond, borage or evening primrose.


----------

